# What'chu lookin' at?



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A quick snap I thought I'd post...


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

your carpet is looking good mettle


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks...









I keep having these thoughts about selling him or trading him off. Then I snap a shot like this or interact with him or something and it all becomes a little less likely, haha. He's so interactive, too. Definitely a great snake.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

keep him


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah man dont betray your snake...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

LOL... "betray" is such a harsh word, haha!


----------

